# origen de los colores



## michelolivera2011

hola, quisiera saber si el color NARANJA surge de la fruta que lleva el mismo nombre, o si en cambio surge primero la fruta y de ahi surgió el color, esta duda la translado a otros colores: surgieron primero los colores o un objeto de ese color el cual se utilizó para denominar a todos los objetos o las cosas que llevaban ese color, muchas gracias


----------



## Peterdg

Por lo visto es la fruta que dio su nombre al color. Según el DRAE, la palabra llegó del sánscrito, por el perso y el árabe al español. Según Wikipedia, la palabra original significa "naranjo", o sea: "árbol de la naranja".


----------



## michelolivera2011

Entonces ¿La fruta del naranjo, es decir la naranja, surge en la india, y de ahi el color?


----------



## Peterdg

michelolivera2011 said:


> Entonces ¿La fruta del naranjo, es decir la naranja, surge en la india, y de ahi el color?


Como dije, "por lo visto".


----------



## michelolivera2011

muchas gracias, ahora por ejemplo que sucede con los otros colores por ejemplo ROJO, tienen un origen en un objeto, si es así, entonces podríamos suponer que es el objeto el que da origen al color y no al reves


----------



## Erreconerre

michelolivera2011 said:


> hola, quisiera saber si el color NARANJA surge de la fruta que lleva el mismo nombre, o si en cambio surge primero la fruta y de ahi surgió el color, esta duda la translado a otros colores: surgieron primero los colores o un objeto de ese color el cual se utilizó para denominar a todos los objetos o las cosas que llevaban ese color, muchas gracias



Desde luego que primero fue la fruta de naranja, luego el color naranja; por eso lo que tiene el color de la naranja tamibién está _anaranjado_.


----------



## Peterdg

michelolivera2011 said:


> muchas gracias, ahora por ejemplo que sucede con los otros colores por ejemplo ROJO, tienen un origen en un objeto, si es así, entonces podríamos suponer que es el objeto el que da origen al color y no al reves


No todos los colores siguen el mismo sistema. "Rojo" parece ser algo que existía en sí, como color (y, según el diccionario en linea de etimología, es el único color que tiene una raíz común en el PIE (Proto Indio Europeo). 

Pero, por ejemplo, el color "rosa", seguro que es la flor que dio su nombre al color.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> No todos los colores siguen el mismo sistema. "Rojo" parece ser algo que existía en sí, como color (y, según el diccionario en linea de etimología, es el único color que tiene una raíz común en el PIE (Proto Indio Europeo).
> 
> Pero, por ejemplo, el color "rosa", seguro que es la flor que dio su nombre al color.



Gracias por aclarar lo de "no seguir necesariamente el mismo sistema" para los colores. Si los repasamos, vemos que ni modo. Nada (cosa) que se haya llamado 'amarillo' dio lugar a ese color. Muchos tienen nombres de flores (o viceversa) - rosado, violeta, pero ni blanco ni negro.


----------



## swift

Bermejo y carmesí son otro par de colores interesantes por su etimología. En realidad, existen miles de libros que tratan sobre el color, desde los aspectos antropológicos, históricos, químicos, indumentarios, heráldicos... hasta los problemas terminológicos y filológicos, por supuesto.  La producción bibliográfica es tan copiosa que resulta muy difícil orientarse cuando no se tienen muchos conocimientos; a mí me sirvieron de mucha ayuda los títulos que recoge Michel Pastoureau en su obra _Noir, histoire d'une couleur_. Pueden consultar la bibliografía pertinente en este documento que acabo de publicar en Scribd:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/95792033/Bibliografia-Colores-problemas-filologicos-y-terminologicos

También podría parecerles interesante este otro artículo:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/95792218/Les-mots-de-couleur-des-passages-entre-langues-et-cultures

Saludos,

swift


----------



## merquiades

Aparentemente "rojo" viene de "russeus"(rojizo) y cambia de significado.  La fruta "naranja" es "aurantia" en latín.  "Amarillo" proviene de "amarus"(amargo) más tarde con diminutivo (pálido).  "Blanco" es un préstamo alemán que significa "brillante".   Según Coromines.

Swift, tu enlace no funciona


----------



## Peterdg

merquiades said:


> La fruta "naranja" es "aurantia" en latín.


Sí, y en este sentido, tiene algo que ver con "aurum", "oro", que también da lugar al francés "orange" ("naranja" en español), que originalmente significa literalmente "de color áureo".

Así, el origen del francés "orange" es diferente del origen de la palabra "naranja" a no ser que "aureum" en latín, ("oro" en español) también tenga su origen en la palabra sánscrito y que el naranjo también diese su nombre a "aurum", "oro".


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Sí, y en este sentido, tiene algo que ver con "aurum", "oro", que también da lugar al francés "orange" ("naranja" en español), que originalmente significa literalmente "de color áureo".
> 
> Así, el origen del francés "orange" es diferente del origen de la palabra "naranja" a no ser que "aureum" en latín, ("oro" en español) también tenga su origen en la palabra sánscrito y que el naranjo también diese su nombre a "aurum", "oro".



Necesitamos a Xiao o a Google. Y en inglés también es 'orange', que viene de 'a norange', reinterpretada como 'an orange'


----------



## swift

Hola amigos:

Según el _Trésor de la langue française_:


> El francés antiguo _pome (d') orenge_ sería un calco del antiguo italiano _melarancio_, compuesto de _mela_, manzana, y de _arancio_, naranjo y naranja, este último tomado, con deglutinación, del árabe _nārang(a)_, a su vez tomado del persa _narang_; la _o-_ del francés moderno se explica probablemente por el influjo del nombre de la ciudad de Orange, antiguamente Orenge, mientras que la _-a-_ se explica por la influencia del italiano _arancia_, naranja.
> 
> _http://www.cnrtl.fr/etymologie/orange
> _


En francés, 'orange' empezó a designar el color a mediados del siglo XVI, más de tres siglos y medio más tarde de la introducción del término _pume orenge_.

El diccionario académico da cuenta del mismo proceso para la voz hispánica 'naranja':


> Del ár. hisp. _naranǧa_, este del ár. _nāranǧ_, este del persa _nārang,_ y este del sánscr. _nāraṅga_.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=naranja


Y en inglés:





> Circa 1300, la pérdida de la n- inicial probablemente debida a la confusión con el artículo definido [sic] (une narange, una narancia), pero tal vez bajo la influencia del francés o de 'oro'.
> 
> http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=orange&searchmode=none


----------



## merquiades

Bueno, es "narangah" en sánscrito, "naranya" en árabe, "aurantia" en latín (no sé si tiene que ver con "aurum"(oro)).  Tendrán el mismo orígen y es la fruta.


----------



## swift

merquiades said:


> Bueno, es "narangah" en sánscrito


Siendo rigorosos, sería नारङ्ग y lo demás es pura transliteración aproximativa.


----------



## merquiades

swift said:


> Siendo rigorosos, sería नारङ्ग y lo demás es pura transliteración aproximativa.



Exacto.  Curioso que hayas encontrado "narang" en árabe y yo "naranya".  En fín, la evolución que propones me parece acertada.  Parece que todas las versiones del término acaban mezclándose.  En portugués hay una /l/:  laranja.


----------



## Erreconerre

Rojo y rosa derivan del latín "russus" con el significado de rojo.
http://etimologias.dechile.net/?rojo


----------



## Peterdg

merquiades said:


> Bueno, es "narangah" en sánscrito, "naranya" en árabe, "aurantia" en latín (no sé si tiene que ver con "aurum"(oro)). Tendrán el mismo orígen y es la fruta.


Es lo que dice MM (lo de "oro"). (MM del DUE)
Pobre Michelolivera


----------



## merquiades

Erreconerre said:


> Rojo y rosa derivan del latín "russus" con el significado de rojo.
> http://etimologias.dechile.net/?rojo



Vaya.  Coromines dice que "rosa" viene de "rosa" en latín y que "rojo" es de "ruseus" que quiere decir "rojizo".  "Rojo" era poco común en la edad media y se decía "bermejo, colorado, encarnado"


----------



## Erreconerre

Amarillo, del latín _amarus,_ amargo, tiste, a través de la forma _amarellus. _Se relaciona el color amarillo con la muerte, las enfermedades largas, como la tisis o enfermedades hepáticas. 

http://etimologias.dechile.net/?amarillo


----------



## Erreconerre

merquiades said:


> Vaya. Coromines dice que "rosa" viene de "rosa" en latín y que "rojo" es de "ruseus" que quiere decir "rojizo". "Rojo" era poco común en la edad media y se decía "bermejo, colorado, encarnado"



Según lo que alcanzo a comprender leyendo el DRAE, _rosa,_ como flor, no como color, viene del latín _rosa_. 
*
rosa**.*(Del lat. _rosa_).
*1. *f. Flor del rosal...

Pero _rosa,_ como color, nos llega del latín "russus"_._
*roso**2**, sa**.*
(Del lat. _russus_).
*1. *adj. Rojo, rusiente.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=rosa


----------



## merquiades

Hola RR.  No sé que decirte. Las diferentes fuentes no están siempre de acuerdo.  ¿Rosa y roso/a tienen dos orígenes etimológicos distintos?  Bueno, no todas las rosas son rosas.


----------



## michelolivera2011

muchas gracias a todos, creo que comprendí jaajaj


----------



## XiaoRoel

Menudo lío. Los nombres de los colores no se organizan como campo sémico (tal como lo conocemos hoy) hasta el s. XV. La Edad Media parece una época de pardos, rucios y demás colores indefinidos. Una cierta cantidad dellas son nombres de plantas o frutos (especialmente las que producen tintes), pero para entrar en el campo semántico del color deben ser de uso general y conocidas suficientemente por la comunidad de hablantes.
Blanco, negro (en lo antiguo prieto) y gris aparte, los colores más usuales, y base de otros, tienen varios orígenes: azul viene del árabe hispano, rojo del latín rosseus ('rojo subido'), verde de viridem (aplicado a las plantas, 'fuerte, saludable, verde') amarillo vien de amarus ('amargo') por un complicado proceso a través del color de la ictericia ('verde amarillento' > amarillo), morado viene del color de la mora (latim morum/mora), violeta es un galicismo de violette (diminutivo a partir del latín viola), de naranja ya bastante se ha hablado.
Los nombres de colores, solos o en combinación entre ellos o con otra palabras, mate, brillante, subido, apagado, etc., es una lista inmensa y no todos la estructuramos de igual modo ni en igual cantidad.
Como he dicho, y se puede ver en la bibliografía que tan amable y oportunamente nos brindó el amigo Swift, es un tema complicado y de ramificaciones a veces insospechadas. Su uso en la sinestesia de la lírica daría para una biblioteca desde aquel _*verde de celos*_ de Safó de Lesbos.


----------



## berndf

Moved to EHL forum.


----------

